# Introducing new chick



## Felix (Jul 4, 2020)

We previously had two hens, one went broody and so we got 6 fertilised eggs from a friend. She did a great job and managed to hatch all six just over a month ago. One chick was too weak to leave the nest so after a couple of hours we brought it in and raised it as a pet. Now that the chicks are starting to look more like mini chickens we feel it’s time to re-introduce them. We’ve allowed Penguin (our pet chick) to have a look around the pen and meet her brothers and sisters who seem okay with her being there and have even snuggled up for a short time. The two adult hens are different though, they have curiously come over and pecked Penguin’s head one time even puffing up their feathers seeming more aggressive. We are unsure whether this is the hens accepting and showing the pecking order or whether it’s a complete rejection, and it’s hard to tell with me in the pen as I am obviously top dog and protecting Penguin, and I feel I can’t leave as Penguin may be killed. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Got any chance of pulling the chicks away from the two adults for a few hours? That might be enough for the adults to calm down about the new one. 

This is interloper behavior and as you've sensed can get peep killed.


----------



## Felix (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes perfect, we have a rabbit hutch inside the pen which can be locked, plenty of room in there for them to get acquainted, thank you


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No guarantee it will work but it's a start. 

Be prepared, Mom will not be pleased that her peeps were removed.


----------

